# A good sermon about worship in spirit and in truth



## J. Dean (Jan 24, 2012)

Preached by my Bible study pastor last Sunday. Very good and worth a listen. A little disclaimer: he says something about three "maligned" characters at the very start of the sermon. While I don't necessarily agree with his conclusions, he has explained in the past why he disagrees with the common views of these characters, and it does make a bit more sense to hear the explanations although he does not so so here. But the main point of the sermon is a very good one. Enjoy!

Calvary Presbyterian Church / Resources / Sermons


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 24, 2012)

Since John 4:23-24 is used in defenses of the regulative principle of worship, what does the preacher says on that score?


----------

